# Five years from now?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Something on the TV last night jostled my memory and I asked my daughter where she thought her live would take her in the next five years. Then it dawned on me that in five years and one month I will be 70. For some reason that frightened me a bit. Like what will my life as a 70 year old be like. Will I still be able to do the things I enjoy doing now? Will I be much more frail...I honestly do not remember my mom as a 70 year old as I was not around her much during those years. What are your thoughts when you look at your life five years down the road?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Look back 5 years, how has it gone. How much have you failed? I am doing much better than I was 5 years ago. I retired. It has let me recoup a lot. At the rate I was going I didn't know how bad I would be in 5 years. I think we worry more if we have slipped quickly. There is the possibility we may not be around. My Grandfather was doing very well after having a lung removed when he was 68 but a routine procedure when he was 71 ended his life when they wanted to check his heart, pushed a blood clot and that was it. I have always had plans figured out for emergencies and sudden changes. Keep an open mind and be ready to make needed changes as they come along....James


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I look at the last five years and I have had two brain surgeries (one of which caused a stroke), a knee repair and a knee replacement. I really am in better shape than I was five years ago. I think the fact that I am recovering from a two month old knee replacement has got me thinking about what a pain it would be if I could not walk or needed to walk really really slow with a walker. I have never been a slow person. I think fast, speak fast, walk fast, work fast, read fast etc. I worry that slowing down would make me nuts. I guess I really am worried about mental decline more than physical decline. I watched my moms brain leave the planet for non Alzheimer's reasons and her mother who went through Alzheimer's disease. I will not be going that way and my family knows of my plans etc. The end just suddenly seems closer than it did a year ago???? But for today I am great and am going out tonight to play bingo at the lions club (small town America is so exciting!LOL)


----------



## Thumper38 (Mar 4, 2017)

sisterpine said:


> Something on the TV last night jostled my memory and I asked my daughter where she thought her live would take her in the next five years. Then it dawned on me that in five years and one month I will be 70. For some reason that frightened me a bit. Like what will my life as a 70 year old be like. Will I still be able to do the things I enjoy doing now? Will I be much more frail...I honestly do not remember my mom as a 70 year old as I was not around her much during those years. What are your thoughts when you look at your life five years down the road?



Im a good bit younger than you. But I understand. 

I hope that I am half as sturdy as my folks are by the time I reach their age. (they're in their mid seventies now) but somehow I doubt it. By the time I was 32 I'd already had both my knees replaced, a rotator cuff surgery had a titanium cage and cadavar bone put into my back and some surgeries to fix a lung. Some days I wonder if Ill be able to pull my boots on. 

But anyway. My parents have not slowed down a bit yet. And my grandfather, at over a century still rides his knucklehead on our annual poker run and has a neat bourbon with dad myself my brother and my two sons' in law after Sunday dinner with us every week. So I reckon you'll do just fine at seventy 

Five years from now? I hope to continue having five generations of family under one roof for Sunday dinner and hope to be done with the major growing of this company so I can take some time with my wife and kids and grandkid/s (soon to be another one). Two are already grown and have started their own families. Luckily they decided to move onto our land and build homes. One boy will be turning 18 in five years and I have a feeling that he will be following my path snd joining the Corps. Hopefully he does as his sisters did and stick around. The other boy, well he's never leaving this town.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, if you walk fast on a walker you trip over it...BTDT! X10

Mon


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

Thumper38 said:


> Im a good bit younger than you. But I understand.
> 
> I hope that I am half as sturdy as my folks are by the time I reach their age. (they're in their mid seventies now) but somehow I doubt it. By the time I was 32 I'd already had both my knees replaced, a rotator cuff surgery had a titanium cage and cadavar bone put into my back and some surgeries to fix a lung. Some days I wonder if Ill be able to pull my boots on.
> 
> ...


I raise my glass to your Granddad - here, here - what a fellow, wished there were more like him !!
Matter of fact, I wished there were more women like him !!
Enjoy the wind, your family, and a neat drink - you've earned it all !!


----------



## Thumper38 (Mar 4, 2017)

crazydave said:


> I raise my glass to your Granddad - here, here - what a fellow, wished there were more like him !!
> Matter of fact, I wished there were more women like him !!
> Enjoy the wind, your family, and a neat drink - you've earned it all !!


Hes a good dude. When I'm hurting and want to just lay down for the day I try to remember what hes still capable of and realize I'm being a wuss. 

Think Im gonna pull my bottle of Pappy Van Winkles family reserve down for this Sunday. He got a taste for it a couple years ago and eyeballs it every Sunday. But theres only about a quarter bottle left in it so Ive been saving it. I reckon I might as well have him help me finish it off. 

Hell maybe Ill break it out Saturday. His knuckle needs new breaklines and I plan on using the cold weather we're gonna get as an excuse to change em for him.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking ahead 5 years, humm, in all honesty I couldn't tell you what my life will be like in even a month or two......

But like others posted looking back to when I was 65 to 70, I had more vim,vigor, and vitalis - as that old saying goes, then I have now; that's on the way to 74. 

I really didn't notice much change between 65-70. There were more days of recoup, bouncing back to normal was a shade or two longer but hey there was always denial or some sort of excuse explaining the whys.

But now on my trip to 75 from 70, I had a sudden light :doh: come on. It was the realization that my body is not only getting older but is aged and not necessarily like fine wine.

I've found that you come to a point that you except the fact that slow(er) is good, specially for your body. That asking for help really doesn't mean you can't do the job any longer but it's just nice to have a helping hand to get it done quicker. You might even call it passing on your vast experience to an unknowing person.... :whistlin: That is if you are still in denial....

So, in retrospect, your body will slow down even if your mind denies it. At some point your mind will catch up to your body or maybe just go off to la-la land. You're in a big crap-shoot called life and what will happen, will happen, you won't be able to change it so toast life........ :buds: and not worry about something you can not change...

WOW time to get off the soap-box... :soap:


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I wake up some nights and worry about that. Living alone, you have thoughts about what ifs. Usually, in the light of day, I come up with solutions or alternatives. Sometime just acceptance of the inevitable.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Ima be happy to have not taken the big dirt nap in the next five years...and still independent as well, as opposed to assisted living.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 13, 2015)

When I was young I could work all day and night, and wasted it doing stupid stuff. Now that I'm turning 50, and finally in the process of buying our 'forever home' homestead, I'm learning that while I still have the brain of a 20 year old, my body is actually 50. Lugging 80 pound bags of concrete takes a lot of effort, and I ache everywhere for days after. I hope in 5 years that I've adapted to the effort and become stronger, mentally and physically, and that our homestead is in good working order. As hard as it is now, I know it would be even harder if I waited another 5 or 10 years to do it.


----------



## yetavon (May 8, 2017)

5 years ago We had just become grandparents. Has changed many things in our lives. End of next month we are closing on our home of 20+ years, buying our previous rented homeplace, leaving us debt free with more than a years salary left over. I can take early retirement in a year and a half, full in 3 years. Wife has 10 more at least. I have good health and genes....Moms doing great at 74, most grandparents made it well into their 90s with several centurion's in the family.
So now I'm working on coming up with a small cheap home, investing for retirement, and figuring out what to do with myself in a few years.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

sisterpine said:


> Something on the TV last night jostled my memory and I asked my daughter where she thought her live would take her in the next five years. Then it dawned on me that in five years and one month I will be 70. For some reason that frightened me a bit. Like what will my life as a 70 year old be like. Will I still be able to do the things I enjoy doing now? Will I be much more frail...I honestly do not remember my mom as a 70 year old as I was not around her much during those years. What are your thoughts when you look at your life five years down the road?


..............Join your local YMCA or a local health club and start working out ! If you're on Medicare , your HMO probably participates in the "Silver Sneakers" program and they will PAY for your YMCA membership . Regular health clubs also accept Silver Sneakers members as well . , fordy


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

5 years ago I was in a big down hill slide in my physical health.  Alot of injuries and a spinal problem put a BIG crimp in my style for the following 4 years. I feel like I am FINALLY starting to crawl out of it some. I still have disabilities in my legs and back but I am finding ways around the pain to get things done. I had to SLOW DOWN 90% which has been OH SO HARD but I'm now just taking each day as it comes and doing what I CAN that day and make progress little by little. Once I accepted that that was the way I was going to have to roll from now on I became alot happier and more stubborn about doing SOMETHING instead of NOTHING each day no matter what shape I am in!!! In 5 years (I'll be 68) I hope to have completed projects that I have ALMOST finished and to be healthier as I've been making alot of health changes this past year. I just keep plugging along, trying to do better each day. I'm have an optimistic nature so always look to the future in a GOOD way....Prayers works wonders.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/what-do-you-do-when-your-dh-asks-for-a-divorce.408860/

I can look backwards 6 years......wow.
I can look back 5 years before the above.......
And I look at where I am today.

11 years ago if you told me I would be where I am right now, and all the reasons that got me here, I would have called you a liar and a lunatic........
How very humbling.

I stay focused on the present, and 'near' future.

When kids are young, some will walk up to the stove and grab a hot pot, or touch the burner.
OUCH.
For some kids, it was a 'one time thing, and next time the pot will be cool and the heat off'.....and they burn themselves over and over.
For some kids, they will approach the stove with caution, remember how much that burn hurt.
And for some, they are terrified of the stove, the pot, and anything that glows because the pain scarred them physically and mentally.

My near future is getting my gardens in, designing the yard the way I want it, gaining back the strength in my leg, taking care of my body mind and soul, and making Yoga a part of my daily life.
Each day has enough stress. I will not tweek about a day I am not Promised to see.......


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

turning the big 60 this next time around.
health is fair [disabled due to back injury]
great location as far as people go
I try not to dwell on the time left here and enjoy every moment in every day
hopefully we will be moving on to a hobby farm this summer [bank repo]
A lot of trees and bushes all ready full grown so we will be able to enjoy.
house is set up to be barrier free all ready, just a few things to tweaked

Doc..


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I was born in '57. Simple math tells ya that I'm 38 now. I feel as good as I did back in the '70s. Now, y'all must remember that I live a very good clean life. I don't smoke, cuss, gamble, drink or look at naked women. Never have. Well, ok, I did quit smoking 20 years ago and forget the other stuff. 

Dang, I'll have to get back later. I keep thinking about those naked women.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

JUST HOPE I'LL BE AROUND STILL IN 5 MORE YRS. IF I CAN GET THRU THIS HEART ISSUE I THINK I WILL GO ON TO LIVE WELL INTO MY MID 90'S. OR SO I THINK. THAT HAS ALWAYS BEEN MY PLAN.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Have high hopes that in five years can still spending time farming and gardening. Will be turning 76 in Sept, have slowed down some in the past five years. Try to think about working smarted that harder. Notice if I spent long periods of time, like setting on a tractor, I get stiff. Takes a few steps to get going again. Today spent 9 hours in an air condition combine cab, really got stove up, but better that suffering in100 degree heat. But like has been said, things can go to pot in a heart beat. Guess my only real bad habit, I have smoked a pipe for about 60 years.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Aging has made me short tempered, anti social, quick to drink and smoke, short of patience for relatives, kids and people in general. I swear more in public, tend to be rude, forget to change clothes for days at a time, hate tv, dread going out in public, avoid restaurants and movie theatres like a plague; I've lost my sense of compassion and charity and have recently began enjoying kicking the neighbor's dog. I believe my opinion is what matters so when I say something I don't expect a reply.
Now before everyone gets themselves all worked up over me I need to explain that I've also picked up some bad traits.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

An old man had recently been told by his Doctor that he had 6 months to live. He was a mean old tyrannical sob who's wife had managed to stay married to him for 60+ years. Since the beginning he had ruled their marriage and finances with an iron fist. One morning during coffee with her best friend the wife reveals that her husband's dying wish is that he take all of his money with him; it is to be buried with his as he is lowered into the ground. "You can't do that!" her best friend exclaims. "You'll be penniless!"
"Well, it is my husband's wish" she replies.
At the funeral, as each visitor passed by the coffin, the widow and her friend remain seated in the front row. Finally, when everyone had gone, she stood up and walked over to her husband's body while reaching into her purse. After standing silently for a moment she returned to her seat. "Oh my gosh, surely you didn't put your entire savings into that coffin" her friend says
"Of course I did just as he instructed" the wife replied, "I placed the check in his coat pocket."


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

So what the hell ya yelling about fer cry sake? Too bad they couldn't at least make tater salad.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Ya know, I don't think much about where I'll be five years from now - at 78. I just know when I can't take care of my acre, I'll sell and move to senior housing. When that'll be, I have no idea. When the time comes - it comes. I can do everything I used to do (with the exception of riding horses) - only it takes twice as long. When I can't take care of myself, I just want to die. No nursing home, etc.
The grandmother that raised me lived to be 99. She would have lived longer, but she had a leg removed and she never woke up. Her sister lived until she was 102. I think I have those genes. 
Forget those aches and pains. I just got a used elliptical machine that I use daily so I can get back to hiking mountain trails.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I see myself gardening with a scooter chair and having a stair lift.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Hubby brings up the subject of "What are we going to do when we can no longer take care of this place?" all the time. I don't want to even think about it because I can't imagine being without at least a couple of horses. It doesn't help that he's obsessive about every little thing and thinks a dead tree has to be cut down (even if it's no threat to any structures or fence), the pastures need to look like a golf course, yard has to be raked after mowing and that's just to give you an idea of his thinking. He can't seem to get out of his city habits and into rural ones. Not that I don't think the place should look decent but he carries it way overboard.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

5 years from now if I haven't died before then, I will be doing the same thing I was doing 45 years ago.........the most that I could to satisfy myself and hopefully not kill myself in the process while looking forward to what might come my way the next day.

This is the condensed timeline I have lived through over the 45 years.

When 11 many of my friends had CB radios and all I had was a pair of 1/2 mile range channel 14 walkie talkies so I studied the popular electronics magazines and built a dipole antenna strung tree to tree so I could increase the range of my "one channel base station" to about a 5 mile radius. At the same time I took a part time job with a neighbor to buy my own used 23 channel radio and took a major interest in electronics, engineering and charted my course for my 20s along the way.

At 24 I had an entry level engineering position, CIS certification , one room apartment and started saving $1500 seed for my retirement that I hoped to reach by the time I was 55. I also started pursuing weekend and moonlight jobs not in conflict with my employment to keep on course and maybe join the pink houses hordes in my 30s.

In my 30s and 40s I lived the little pink house and family dream followed by being forced to go along for the nightmare ride of her midlife crisis and divorce but I bought out her part of the pink house and sided it beige.

In my mid 40s I sold my engineering contract to my employer in exchange for a decent buyout and stipend pension and concentrated on my personal investments and increasing aches and pains from a lifetime of pushing myself and 20 years working double shifts .

Since my step back from the double shift rat race, I study and grind to increase my savings to provide for the future while using some to provide some comfort and satisfaction for myself, my dogs and girl friend.

In between I make my daily to do list and keep my eye on any potential deals to help me be satisfied today and pad my future if I can same as always.

If I feel well enough to finish my daily to do list despite my increasing aches and pains , I go to bed satisfied. If I don't get the list for the day done then I have the start of tomorrows list and still go to bed satisfied.

5 years from now I plan to be following the same plan.

As far as my future increased frailty and ultimate demise, as the males in my family have seldom lived too far past 66 or 67 and passed fast when of natural causes either of heart attack or massive brain hemorrhage, I just plan to live as comfortably as possible and hope I stick to the family male side status quo and turn off fast when my time to join the dead arrives.

Until then I will enjoy each day as best I can ,go to bed or take naps whenever and feel satisfied that today went as good as I expected and I have a plan for tomorrow if I am still vertical without curled toes.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

In five years I hope to be right here. I live each day with the hope and determination to make it through the next five years. My husband will never be able to find the tape or scissors without me although they have been in the same drawer for decades. I have had an expected expiry date stamped on my bum for 10 years now which is about 9 1/2 years longer than anyone expected - all due to the medical care and treatments I have received. So five years will be another gift.

One thing I have learned is that you must live each day with joy otherwise it is pointless for you and for your loved ones. Yes some days can be overwhelming but taking it out on yourself or others just makes everything worse.

Another thing I have learned is that a bird in the hand is better than poop on your windshield. By this I mean if you have the ability to retire early then take it. and really enjoy your life. No one knows what the future will bring - my parents had 10 great years of retirement before Dad got sick and then five of hardship and heartache from which Mom never really recovered. But they had those ten years because they took retirement as soon as possible.

Sometimes you have to make changes or take a gamble. It is vitally important to really look at your finances and investments and understand your pensions. When I turned 60 I had the opportunity to take my workers pension (Canada Pension Plan) at a reduced rate. When you do the math you find that the amount of pension you get from age 60 to 75 at a reduced rate or from age 65 to 75 at the higher rate is the same. After that you start to get slightly less over the next ten years. Bur given that I may not make it even to 65 this seemed like a good deal. I collect my pension with one hand and then use that amount in Registered Retirement Savings to offset taxes on our income. In five years we will have nearly $50,000 plus in savings and have been able to claim $50,000 against taxes.

You have to plan even if you do not know what tomorrow may bring let alone five years from now.


----------

